
Show HN: I just finished my landing page for my Data Analysis with Rust book - shahinrostami
https://store.shahinrostami.com/product/data-analysis-with-rust-notebooks/
======
gus_massa
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, curated lists, and other reading material can 't
> be tried out, so can't be Show HNs._

This doesn't look like something we can try. It's not clear how this rule
applies to books, but in an old thread, dang said that a sample chapter may be
enough.

~~~
shahinrostami
Good idea - I'll get a sample chapter on there!

